# chirstmas siggy



## fly boy (Nov 5, 2009)

Hey guys i was wondering if now would be a good time to switch to a chirstmas siggy and i will post some pics first chance i get.
If anyone has a link to a website that has a lot of siggy type pics could you post it?


----------



## fly boy (Nov 6, 2009)

Ok i am haveing trouble loading the picture if i could get help


----------



## fly boy (Nov 6, 2009)

i think i got it


----------



## fly boy (Nov 6, 2009)

there we go


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Nov 6, 2009)

I like the P-51 picture better.
The snow capped mountains seems more Christmas like to me.


Wheels


----------



## Colin1 (Nov 6, 2009)

Hi fly boy
very interesting conversation you're having with yourself there 

the first pic does have some festive connotations in the snowy backdrop, however tenuous

What's Christmassy about the second pic?


----------



## Wurger (Nov 7, 2009)

Icing .... at the flight level 100.


----------



## Njaco (Nov 7, 2009)

Colin1 said:


> Hi fly boy
> very interesting conversation you're having with yourself there
> 
> the first pic does have some festive connotations in the snowy backdrop, however tenuous
> ...





hey, flyboy! Good to see you're still around. Must be all that homework.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 8, 2009)

Agree! Must be all the homework, is that what you call the lassies at that age? Good to see you flyboy!


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 8, 2009)

Yea Jan, they're so unpredictable we have to actually study them, hence Homework


----------



## fly boy (Nov 10, 2009)

thanks i know about that i will put some more stuff in but untill then try and make the best siggy out of these ones


----------



## Marcel (Nov 11, 2009)

fly boy said:


> thanks i know about that i will put some more stuff in but untill then try and make the best siggy out of these ones



You realize how much work it is to make a siggy, don't you? So we should make a siggy with these ones and after much efford get to hear from you that you found better pictures and want us to do it all over again. Why don't you try and learn it for yourself. You could start with Gimp, which is free and a powerfull editor.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 11, 2009)

A very good point Marcel. I agree fully.


----------



## fly boy (Nov 16, 2009)

alright i'll try it some time


----------



## fly boy (Feb 1, 2010)

dang it it still will not take the images


----------

